# In memory of Lucy, my Lab, missed so much



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

JJust a few images of Lucy my lab.

I lost Lucy 2 months ago. She had never been ill in her twelve years so when she was obviously suffering from something I took her to the vet's. She was put on anti biotics for a week to no avail so we decided to x-ray her.

Large tumour in her stomach and lots of small tumours on her lungs and chest area. We never let her wake up from the GA.

She never complained all her life and was a loyal loving worker and companion. She is very much missed.





































RIP Little Lucy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss 

Beautiful dog.....lovely pics.

R.I.P Lucy.


----------



## thickskinned (May 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss.
she looked lovely
my heart goes out to you
i have labs and i know how loving they are


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucy was a very beautiful girl, she had such a sweet friendly face. Rest peacefully pretty girlie.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Selina told me the news about a month ago, I'm very sorry to hear that she was a wonderful dog and lived an great life.


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss,what a beautiful dog! looks like she had a brilliant life with you and your family,you have taken stunning photos.x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.....
i light i candle for her.....


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, she really was a beauty. 
I am so sorry for your loss, take care
blossom


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Many thanks everyone. 

She really was special dog. The feeling of grief at her going never disappears but one does come to terms with the fact that she has gone and it was the best thing to let her go.

All I can really say is that she will NEVER be forgotten.

Steve


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P beautiful Lucy,xxx
im very sorry for your loss,xxxx


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful dog who had a good life with a loving owner.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful! Looks like she had a very happy life, the photo's are lovely


----------

